# Помогите оценить баян



## dima1979 (29 Ноя 2013)

Помогите оценить Тульский баян. Кроме таблички и надписи тульский нечего не написано. Немогу загрузить фото


----------



## MAN (29 Ноя 2013)

И как оценивать прикажете при таких-то сведениях о Вашем инструменте? 
Фотографии загрузите на какой-либо предназначенный для хранения изображений ресурс, а здесь потом нажмёте кнопку "Картинка" над полем для ввода сообщения и в открывшемся окошечке вставите адрес вашего фото (URL), или просто дайте ссылку в тексте.


----------



## dima1979 (29 Ноя 2013)

[img=left]http://www.kharkovforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7939470&stc=1&
thumb=1&d=1385732187[/img]

http://www.kharkovforum.com/showthread.php?p=41483232#post41483232

Фотки правда не очень


----------



## ze_go (30 Ноя 2013)

тульская "тёрка" - цена в районе 400-800 гривен, в зависимости от внутреннего состояния


----------

